# Early 2012 herp sightings



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

starting to plan and get ready for the herps of 2012. grassys always seem to be quite late in the year but sometimes find an adder or two in feb if the weathers right. is anyone else getting as excited as me? if anyone has any early sighting photo's from this year or previous please share


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

way too early here where i am...

but it's been a crazy mild winter here so far...

i can't wait to get out herping...:2thumb:

march is when things begin to come out here...

post any herp pics for me... make me jealous!:lol2:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

hi mate hows it goin?

i certainly will do, i think your more likely to make me jelous, im guessing you have a much wider variety of herps to find and photo

i really cant wait, i missed the start of the season last year onlygot round to checking some places out when it was really too late so didnt get to see much


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

smooth newts haven't hibernated where i am. we've found them every weekend. one of the wardens are the london wetland centre had a slow worm a couple of weeks ago.

also common frog and toad have been seen in december/january.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

laurencea said:


> smooth newts haven't hibernated where i am. we've found them every weekend. one of the wardens are the london wetland centre had a slow worm a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> also common frog and toad have been seen in december/january.


 
brilliant! im not suprised things haven't hibernated this year its been incredibly mild and i live in the north so im guessing down south would be even better. i wounder how it effects british herps and if they prefer it or not? i can imagine it being good for snakes getting to build up body mass earlier and quicker.

i think i might get out a little bit earlier this year


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't wait either. I finally found a spot local to me last year. I also left it to late in the year and didn't find any adders. Lots of common lizards and amphibians though. I'm going to go much earlier this year.

Pesky, there is an interesting thread about the effects of mild winters on our adders over on captive bred forum, not sure if I am allowed to link it?? It basically says mild winters are more likely to have a negetive effect on adder populations. Go and have a look at the thread. It's in the reptiles in the field section.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Itching to get out and get my ARG involved in surveying! Looking forward to sitting by the side of the Grass snake mating site and watching the action!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

I was contemplating going out to look this weekend, but seems the weather has turned again for us lol so might give it a miss

but yeah, so far for me i have seen a frog and toad but that was end of november lol(not looked since)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

PESKY said:


> hi mate hows it goin?
> 
> i certainly will do, i think your more likely to make me jelous, im guessing you have a much wider variety of herps to find and photo
> 
> i really cant wait, i missed the start of the season last year onlygot round to checking some places out when it was really too late so didnt get to see much



A-Z Reptiles and Amphibians

where i live the herps are hard to find... i'm out in the countryside... it's just luck finding most things... 

back in cincinnati when i lived there, salamanders were so easy to find... everywhere... but here they are very secretive... spread out... i may have some decent finds this spring... no guarantees though..: victory:


----------

